# My angel



## bostonwman (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this venue. I hope the pic of my dog "Willie" appears, I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## clmalcolm (Jun 22, 2008)

*hiii*

oh he appeared! successss
he is rather cute, what kind of dog?


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Looks like you did everything right! Nice job. Glad you have you aboard.


----------

